# Shdocvw.dll linked to Comctl32.dll



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have an old laptop, running W95 (not b)
If i double click on IE i get this message.

The SHDOCVW.DLL file is linked to missing
export COMCTL32.DLL:InitCommonControlsEx

I found some instructions here,
http://support.ilnk.com/kb/browseerrors/ie3/shdocvw.htm

So im going to give it a try.
If i mess up and get in a pickle,
i'll come back for help,
if it works ok i'll come
back and say so.

I just sort of trust the folk on this site.

Regards, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well the instructions are quite clear,

Solution:
MSIE 4.0 and MSIE 3.0
1. Uninstall MSIE. 
2. Reinstall MSIE to replace the comctl32.dll file.

Above was copied directly from that site.
Unfortunately my result was another error message:
Installation Failed: The INF file was not found

I dont know where to download one of those.
It doesnt sound like a proper name to me.
Some sort of general name.

Any suggestions?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I dont know which inf file its looking for,
or where its looking.
So ive copied every inf file i can find,
and im going to put them all into its folder.

Im assuming that it will know the right one,
and it should find it
in the same folder?

Unless you have a better idea?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What version of IE is installed on the machine? If you want an IE4.01 version of the comctl32.dll, I can probably dig one out for you.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well that folder now has over 5 megs of inf files,
but it still cant find the one it wants.

Error:
Installation Failed: The INF file was not found

What does it want?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It needs its own installer. Have alook at this:
http://www.microsoft.com/msdownload/ieplatform/ie/readme.txt

I hope you can still get the right one. Good Luck.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I didn't see it at the ftp site. So I looked and found the Download for IE3 at this MS link, and it's still active.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q165487

Just double click on it after the Download. It will install.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Rollin' Rog,
I'm sorry i didnt see your post till now,
Its an old Compaq laptop with W95 on it,
the cabs are mostly 2megs, i think it was
installed from a "W95 Floppy Set" but i dont
really know, the place that usually has the
OEM number under the 'Registered to,' just
has the number 24264- . I have trouble
formatting floppies to 2M, i get a lot of failures
at that density.I think its IE3 version 3.01 but
this laptop has another annoying problem,
asking for properties brings up a bsod, so
how can i tell? I dont know if it wants the
comctl32.dll, it is asking for the INF file, is that
what it means? Im pretty sure its earlier than IE4.

Mosaic1,
Hi, needs its own installer? whats that then?
a program to install programs? I thought i was
doing that! So much to learn .... such trouble
to get it into my head ..... 
I shall go straight to that site you've posted
and try to do exactly what you put.
Thanks, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mosaic,
I didn't find a download for IE3,
but there is a download for com32upd.exe
so i downloaded that.

I spent a long time looking for a download IE3
i dont think i missed it, i dont think its there.

I'll see what this does.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Maybe this file was the one that you meant.
It was a self extracting thing with extras in it,
and i had to agree to abide by its rules.

So ive put it on the laptop.
and after it opened and installed itself,
i was told i must re-start the machine.
so i did. Its still sitting at the egg-timer.
All quiet, no movement.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

john1,
Do you have a desktop? That was the Download for IE3.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
that was the one then. Yes, i turned it off, then back on.
now the desktop is back. Not quite the same though. The
shortcut arrows are back on the shortcuts, i had removed
them with tweak. Also when i double clicked on the internet
icon a message came up to tell me that IE3 was not my
default and would i like it to be? I dont know? whats the
other choices? So i chose yes. Just to be positive about it.
That was it. No further activity at all. Now when i double
click it it just blinks.

Still, ive got me arrows back.
John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Are you certain that IE is version 3? What exactly have you done since you started this whole procedure?

Did you reinstall IE 3?

I know you have another older computer running IE 3. Do you have an install CD for that IE?
It is possible there is more missing than just the file mentioned.

Which Tweak did you use to remove the shortcut arrows?
The removal of IsShortcut?


EDIT: I went back to your original link and it stated that for either IE3 or 4 the solution to the original error message is to uninstall and then reinstall IE.

Replacing the comctl32.dll without performing the uninstall and reinstall was not for IE3. It was the method suggested for IE4 only.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I went to infinst.exe in explorer and double clicked.
Up came a little box with a question,
Please choose a location forthe Internet Explorer folder.
I thought this is progress, so i chose program files.
Another message came up,
Installation Failed. The INF file was not found.

Ive just seen your last post.
*Am i certain that IE is version 3?
No its a guess because i cant get to 'Properties'

*What exactly have you done since you started this whole procedure?
I pretty much listed things in the thread as i went along,
cos i lose track of whats going on after a bit.
I have removed all the infs that i put into the internet explorer.

*Did you reinstall IE 3?
I did the com32 thing which i didnt know was IE, so i tried to
but it didn't take. 

*I know you have another older computer running IE 3.
DO you have an install CD for that IE?
Yes i have a CD for that, its IE 3.01

*It is possible there is more missing than just the file mentioned.
It sure is looking like it.

*Which Tweak did you use to remove the shortcut arrows?
Tweakui Ver 1.33.0.0 (i think!)

*The removal of IsShortcut?
Dunno

The other one is now running IE3.02, cos some pages don't work
properly on 3.01, some don't on this either, but more do work. 

If i 'up' to later browsers the PC runs too slowly. Its not
fast now, but liveable. I assume the earlier ones have a bit more
in assembler than later browsers.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Does the computer have a working CD drive? 

You originally had an error message. You found a link. But you didn't follow the correct instructions for the IE version you have.
You replaced the comctl32.dll per the instructions. If you had had IE4 installed that method (of course you would have downloaded a different version) may have worked. However, you had IE3 and therefore it did not do the job. (even though you downloaded the correct version of the file and its installer)

The instructions said you must uninstall IE3 and then reinstall it to correct this problem.

What you downloaded was an installer for an update to the comctl32.dll file. It improved your situation only marginally. It didn't hurt it. But it was not enough.


You can go back to Tweakui and redo the arrows tweak.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you are unsure of the version number, this link might help:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q164539

If you can't open IE to click on "About", try using the shdocvw.dll version as a key. The link provides a table of versions.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i did try to uninstall IE,
but theres no Uninstaller.

There still isnt.
I dont mind about the shortcut arrows,
but i do mind about the awful start up procedure.

*Does the computer have a working CD drive?
No this laptop only has a floppy drive,
but i may be able to DCC over to the Dell.
So do you suggest i try that?

ROLLIN' ROG,
Hi, yes i am unsure of the IE, i think the shdocvw
has been changed by my unsuccessful attempts at
goading this recalcitrent compaq into operating
internet explorer. So it may not provide reliable
information. But i'll try it. What do i do then?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Internet Explorer 3 isn't listed in Add Remove Programs? If you are going to have an Internet Explorer, you are going to need to install something.

When you say the "Awful Startup procedure" does that mean it hangs everytime you start? 

You are assuming it has IE3 installed. If that is so old, it may have IE 2.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Mosaic1 will probably have better ideas, but I guess if we can figure out just which version of IE you have there, we can try to get you the appropriate version of which ever files you need.

You may even have them someplace on the drive if you have IE cabs

By the way, is there a setup.exe in the Internet Explorer programs directory?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I hope I am remembering this correctly. My first Computer was a very old used Clone which ran Windows95a. This was in Late August 1999. When I first started it, it used AOL3 which was supposed to have installed IE3. However, I could not get IE3 to start independently.When I clicked the Desktop Icon, it "blinked" the way you describe. When I tried to reinstall IE3 from setup I received an error. You need a newer version of advpack.dll. Remember. I was a total Newbie. I was in the dark. I searched and searched the Internet for help. I finally ended up Downloading the AOL3 Software again as an IE source. This reinstalled IE3.02 for me and IE worked again. The truth is that old computer had signs that IE2 had originally been its Browser. It was an old upgrade from Win3.1 and had used Floppies as the original install media. 

My next question is whether or not you have an ISP installed on the Laptop. And have you done as Rog suggests and tried to run IE setup?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

please excuse my absence.
my server kicked me off, and my PC froze,
requiring a re-set.
which cost me the reply i had just finished.
i will re-do the reply now,
but i will try to put brief replies cos
if it freezes again,
well,
i wont be nice to it


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It isnt listed in 'Add\Remove'

Awful procedure,
Start,
wait,
beeps,
Shows splash screen,
wait
goes to C: prompt, (with half page of stuff)
i put win,
wait,
splash screen again,
wait,
complains it cant find its mates,
press 'any' key,
tells me it couldnt find its relatives.
Module etc etc etc was not resident,
press any key etc
complains about missing friends and family,
again
again
again and more,
after ive ostracised it from all its kin
it starts win95, but
if i want any properties, i get a blue screen.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

MOSAIC,
I was assuming ie3,
youre right it could be ie2

ROLLIN' ROG,
the cabs are on board, i have already re-installed.
There is no setup in the IE folder


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok John,
You are frustrated. I don't blame you. And that last Post was the result. Very colorful! LOL

However, the messages you are receiving at boot are very important. How long did this computer sit unused?

Here's the point. You have file mismatches or missing files or something going on here. To try and determine what to do, more information is needed. Beeps? How many and when?

Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ISP ?
only what ive put into dial-up,
nothing else (That i know)

no ie setup

I am trying to set up the DCC on this Compaq
so as to use the CD unit on the Dell.

I have in mind to run 95 in again from CD


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Posts getting a bit out of step here.

Do you want more detail on the startup?
What bit exactly?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree. A clean start would be good. I do however have to ask whether or not you will have all the drivers you need. Compaq?

You said you installed from the cabs already. When did you do that? 

Did this long startup procedure happen after the comctl32.dll was replaced? Or was it doing this before?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ive done a Find Files, unspecified.

This has returned all the files on the machine.
I have clicked on Modified to give the dates.

The earliest dated file is 04:58hrs on 03/01/80
the Month and date are on UK settings.
thats Jan 3rd 1980
its called sol.ini

However there are earlier files that are not dated.
They look like little games, they're in 'Fun'

Theres a gap from many at 80 to
the next lot at 90.
with only one entry at 1987 between.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

*You said you installed from the cabs already.
When did you do that?
Quite a few times. and yesterday.

*Did this long startup procedure happen after the comctl32.dll was replaced?
Or was it doing this before?
Its been doing it since i was given it some months ago
maybe because the previous owner was fed up with that.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
Ok That makes it a bit clearer. IE is the least of your worries. What version Win95 is your install CD? I would say do a format and not an overinstall. But can this machine support that version? Will you be missing drivers? Are you already missing drivers? I don't know what files it is missing and the error messages. Also, you said beeps. Are those error beeps from the Bios? Have you any information on the amt of RAM or any Hardware specs? Maybe the model #? Sorry. I have more questions than answers. 

(Sol.ini is a file for solitaire. In fact, solitaire still uses it. When it is started, it looks at sol.ini to see the card face chosen etc.) And that's about all I can state with certainty about this situation.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its version W95 4.00.950 B

Well i wasn't thinking of a format,
Compaq do odd things on their laptops.

I was thinking of copying the cabs from the CD
and then doing an over-install
choosing to 'Keep Files'

This would probably mean losing the original cabs.
Or maybe moving them out of the way.

The beeps sound normal enough to me,
i'll have a listen.
Ram 16megs
HD @ 1.5 Gigs (ive forgotten exactly)
Model, Compaq Elite 4/75CX
Includes a Docking unit.

I think it was one of a set,
and it was supposed to share stuff
with others like itself.

It asks for its mates whenever its started.
I'm only guessing, i think a bunch of them
was replaced, this ones ended up with me.

Its quit a nice little laptop, but its old
and only 75Mc/s, still its portable and
has a floppy drive.

Im still fiddling around with the DCC settings.
If you've ever done it, you will know what i mean.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
Don't do that. You are going to have a mess. 

Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK.

but i think thats how ive done it before?
What would you suggest?

i got kicked off again,
you can probably see with the ONLINE
indicator.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,

Sorry. I didn't mean your hookup. I meant not to use a Win95b CD to overinstall on a Win95a installation.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Dont apologise, i meant the 95B OS.
I have previously done as i described
on an old PC that had Win3.1 and it
was quite happy about it.

If there is a different way,
then i'm eager to know.

Thinking back, no it wasnt happy,
it went into 'compatibility'
I never knew what that was.

I dont know what that is,
but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I vaguely recall somethng about 16bit allocations
and 32bit allocations. I think there may be a
utility to convert, but its all hazy now.

Or have i got it all wrong?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I must go to bed now.
I'll be back...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

How much room is left on the hard drive?

Try this. Install Win95b to a new folder and see how that goes. This will preserve your present installation. I just don't think it's wise to install b on top of a. There will be no keeping of files as you mentioned. That message only comes up when setup tries to install an Older file where a newer exists.

Here's a link with the directions.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q142096

EDIT:
Compaq Elite 4/75CX

http://www.compaq.com/productinfo/notebooks/prodbull/elite.fc.html

Compaq LTE Elite 4/75CX 
MS-DOS 6, MS-Windows 3.1,
TabWorks, Microsoft Video for
Windows Runtime, Online User's
Guide, Plug and Play capability,
network drivers including
Universal NetWare Client (for
Novell Networks), 1024 x 768
graphics driver, SCSI-2 drivers

Tech specs
http://www.compaq.com/productinfo/notebooks/prodbull/elite.ts.html

---------------------------------------------

If that is a 1.5 gig Hard Drive, it is not the original drive. Best check out how much room is on that drive.


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Mosaic1 , you are more in touch wiyh this post . 
Would this help in his situation .

------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q271/7/71.asp
Got problems and don't want to reinstall W95...
Don't want to lose any of your settings or software? There's a command line option that'll get you back on your feet in no time. Boot up your PC with a Windows 95 boot disk , pop in your Windows 95 CD, and once you're at the command prompt, type your CD-ROM drive letter immediately followed by a colon. So, if your CD was set to "D" you'd enter D: and 
then hit ENTER. At this point, type the following command: SETUP /pf. 
This switch will restore all of Windows critical files to their factory 
state, and in 99 % of situations doing this will fix whatever problems you were having in Windows 95.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

jmatt,
Thank you for the help. That's an interesting idea. 

I am not sure this is a non plug and play device problem. An overinstall of Windows does not create a new registry. This method is a response to that fact. I have seen a similar method to this. Removing the entire enum key of the registry so that an Overinstall of Windows will reinstall not only the files, but the appropriate Registry keys as well when there is a problem with the Hardware. 

I am not sure what the trouble is with this computer. To be honest. I am playing it by ear.
Considering this is such an old Laptop I don't know. He might try it. However not with the wrong install CD. Maybe with the cabs.

I would really like to see what happens with a Windows install into a New Folder. That would give him two choices if there is room on the Hard Drive. We still are not sure about the Device Drivers and whether or not anything is going to work.

We can use all the help you offer. Stay around. Please. 

Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes i made a mistake with the HD.
Its 485MB.
i have 157MB of free space.

im going to do as Mosaic advises and install in a 
separate folder. The cabs and install bits come to
45.4 MB, i expect the OS to take up around 100 MB
Hopefully there will be enough room for that.

I havent actually tried the wire link yet, DCC ive
been setting up, i'm going to try it now.
Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well im having trouble getting the Network icon to
come up on the desktop.
Which is a bit of a turnabout, cos a lot of people
cant wait to get rid of it.
The laptop seizes up when i try to install it.
Im a bit peeved cos the only other way i can get the
files on is using floppies.
So i had better make a start on that.

I'll try a few more times to install Network Neighborhood
if i cant get it on, i'll make a start with the floppies.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

john1,
Before you try thisi nstall, do a disk cleanup. Go to the current Windows folder and if there is anything in Temp, Temporary Internet, History, Cookies etc, empty those. GID and Old files can be removed unless you named something old to save it. Look for any personal files no longer needed too. 
You are cutting it close. You have to have room left for the SWAP file. And you want to install Internet Explorer. Win95 is much smaller than Win98. I am not sure if you copy the CD to the drive if you will have enough room. But if the install works and everything is OK, you may end up deltreeing the old Windows Folder. That is the goal. Only if everything is functioning after the newer Win95 has been installed. Good Luck.

I'll be around later. I can't wait to see if you can pull this one off.

Mo


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
Stop. Do not use the floppies to install anything. That is an older version of Windows. You did use Win95B for the reinstall?
Did you try Add Remove Programs on the CD to install DUN? 

How much room is left on the Hard Drive now? You may not have enough. Read my last post and do that disk cleanup before you try to continue. Please don't mix and match Windows versions.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi, the floppies that i intend to use are a home made set from
my W95b CD. They are not an original set of Win95 floppies.
I only intend to use them because i cant get the wire link up
to use the CD from the CD unit on the desktop PC.
Theres 157MB free on the HD, which i feel is just adequate,
and i will clear what files i can also. Maybe also dump the 
existing swp file from dos. (if its very big)

I dont have any access to the windows version thats on this
PC, so unless i can download just what it needs, which is
unlikely, then i can only offer the W95b that i have.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
I am not sure where you are and what you are doing. I thought you were sayng that you had already installed Windows into a new Folder and that DUN wasn't cooperating. I thought you had the original Win95 upgrade floppy set from 1995.

You made your install CD into a floppy set? I doubt that is going to work.
Go ahead and try it now that you have made the Floppies, but I think you are going to be disappointed. If not, I will be very surprised.

Mo


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yet another option. You can still install into a new folder. But using the cabs already on the Hard Drive. See if that will give you a good install of Windows 95. Do the renames etc as directed in the directions and use the cabs you already have.See if that works. It shouldn't take long to find out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

That is a suggestion.
I dont see why it should be any different,
but i'll try it now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Error message,
Setup previously had problems.
Use safe recovery,
yes,no

I reckon no

cos this is going to be a separate folder?
What do you think?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok Safe Recovery.

You tried to install to the old folder last and had a problem?

Let's retrace your steps.

Go back to the original Folder and rename everything you previously changed back.

Then finish the install from the cabs to the original Wkndows folder. Let that cycle.

See if it helps. Probably not. But try it to get things cleared out.

Then go and start again from the beginning. Do the renames etc and install from the cabs to a new Folder.


EDIT: I am tired and that was a stupid answer. Sorry. I hope you haven't started that yet. If you have, Finish it. The correct answer was your first though: 
No to Safe Recovery and start a new install to the new folder. 

I am trying to do three things at once and none of them is being done right. My apologies. I do have to sign off for a bit. I need to cook dinner. It is almost 6 pm here. After, I must do some errands I have put off.
I will be back later. But don't know how much help I can be. If you have no way to install a fresh copy and those cabs do not do the job installing a working Windows to a new folder, I don't know what else to try. 

Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I chose no.
next error message,
to select another directory you must
run setup fro DOS.

OK. so i'll do it in DOS.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
Please go back and read the directions thoroughly before you attempt this. I know you are anxious to get this installed, however rushing through without following the directions tends to muck it up. You must install from DOS if you install into a New Folder. Yes.

See you later,
Mo


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have a minute before I sign off. The reason you have no access to the current installation is you renamed everything. I had you install to a new folder so you wouldn't lose everything in the event it didn't work.

If you read the article again, you will find that you can choose to rename and go back to using the original Windows. That's the insurance.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, i'll be more careful.

trying to install in dos now.
its now asking for a 10 digit key.
i dont have one for it.
i may have to go back to my previous
endeavour with W95b.

Surprisingly after entering a random number,
one of the choices was 'Ignore'
so i tried that, it seemed to proceed ok from there.

Now its gone black.
somethings timed out.
i think i have to start again.

maybe its fate. or karma. or kismet.
i'll try again, this time it will work.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well i am most surprised.
The re-install from dos went very smoothly.
I put it in a folder that i named WIN95.
The laptop now starts up just like normal.
Its HD is now 508MB ,
with 146MB of free space.

asking for properties no longer brings up the bsod.
The OS now seems to be in perfect working order,
with nothing wrong with it.

Should i now look at removing any old bits?
It seems the Cabs are ok, i must thank you for
this most excellent solution.

Havent tried the IE yet, but i will,
and i'll see what version it is.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

john,
I have to congratulate you. Without a doubt you are the most persistent person I have met. (and luckiest, you fudged the 10 digit? key and it worked?) You did it. I thought keeping the old install as insurance a bit longer might do. Have you checked Device Manager yet to be certain all the devices are installed? Although there are not many. But you might have a look. In the event you need something from the old Folder, I would keep it until I was certain. Other than that it is taking up space. When you are ready, go ahead and deltree it in DOS. Don't forget to start smatrdrv first or you may be waiting a long time. 

The IE situation may still be unacceptable. Like you said, you'll have to see what is going on with it.

Maybe someone on Hardware would be able to help you Resolve the trouble connecting to the other computer. That's definitely not my area. Knowing you, you'll eventually get that resolved too. 

Mo


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Congratulations Mosaic1 & John .
You both must be stuffed & elated at the same time .
I've been to bed , it's now 8am Thursday here .


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thank you jmatt, and thank you Mosaic1,

I didnt guess the ten digit number,
it offered an option to 'Ignore',
i thought it would kick out,
but it carried on. I was surprised at that too.

BTW its Windows Internet Explore
ie20 File version 4.70.1155

(yes, Explore not Explorer) ... ?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

According to this, that file number is for IE 3.0 However, I am not certain on any of this.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q164539

When you right click on My Computer and choose Properties, what Windows version is under System, please?

Read the KB article and have a look toward the bottom. It shows you how to go into the registry and look. I suspect that you will find it's really IE2. Prehistoric!

EDIT: Sorry. I forgot to say hi to you, jmatt. Glad you are here.

Mo


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

My Computer, Properties, General(tab)
System:
Microsoft Windows 95
4.00.950

I was trawling through the registry to see
if i could find that 10 digit number!

yes i think that its IE2
i have to see how it performs on todays
web pages!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am trying to find some information. Read this link.

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=ie20&hl=en&[email protected]&rnum=9

A little confusing, but is it possible it really is IE3?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I dug out an old Win95a upgrade CD. I extracted a file named internet.txt. 
Apparently if you have IE already, you have Plus! installed.

I am attaching the internet.txt file for you to read. 

Have a look at the txt files on your hard drive for help. Of course this is dated, but it's a start.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q158238

You have the original Win95 installed. You are going to need a connection to do the upgrades you need. But I can't wait to hear about IE.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, i had loads of probs with that.
it sounds to me like he has IE3 ver 3.01
when i upped to IE3 ver 3.02 most of the
problems went away.

I think that will also rename his ie20
to iexplore which should help.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes according to mskb that version (4.70.1155) is IE 3.0


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

DCC now working ok.

Re Bill Brewer. I dont know what a 233MMX is,
but hes using an old 95 service release CD,
If 233MMX is an old machine, then there is
some merit to using the older browsers,
on 60 to 100 megacycles they operate well.

But if its a faster machine then he should
use a newer browser cos those old ones dont
display lots of pages properly. I think the
code has been 'modded' here and there.

Ive just seen your last two posts. ive been
getting kicked off by freeserve again.
Why the interest in Plus?
What is it anyway?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

same prob with IE.
it wants a shdocvw file.
so ive put it in the IE folder.
hope it can find it.

well it found that.
now it wants a shlwapi.dll
i'll see if i can get it one.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Themes. Special Screensavers and IE plus other add ons. I never had it because I ran Win95a. It's a special addition. It was really for 486 and above. It caused problems as I recall from my days on a win95 Forum for many users who shouldn't have had it installed. 
Chenck you 98 machine for Themes. DO you have them? Dispplay properties>effects tab. that is a part of Plus! too.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am not clear on what is going on with these files. I believe they belong in Windows\system You should be able to register some of them by going to start>run and typing


regsvr32 shdocvw.dll
Press enter

regsvr32 space filename

Which files does it need?

Are you going to try and upgrade IE?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I dont know, this all makes less sense as it goes along.
i have a message,
Error Starting Program
The SHDOCVW.DLL file is
linked to missing export COMCTL32.DLL:InitCommonControlsEx

Does this message mean that it shouldnt be linked,
thats why it wont run?
Do i have to Unlink them?

Its not very clear.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i went back to a link you gave me earlier,
and downloaded file com32upd and installed it.
im going to see how it is now


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

When you get it all sorted out John , you may find this handy .

http://www.winsite.com/bin/Info?500000032118

Win 9x

Registry Backup - To make a simple way to backup the Windows System Registry. 
1. Registry Backup works through DOS. It uses DOS as a frontdoor to 
ensure there is no corruption that can be caused by Windows. 
2. Registry Backup works without any user input, just restart your 
computer and it starts itself. 
3. It is fully automated. It not only backs up the registry 
automatically, but restores it automatically in case of errors.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks jmatt, ive put that in my favorites,
for scrutiny later. John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sorry. I had to leave for a while. I signed back on a few minutes ago. Had to make a quick call which stretched out.

What exactly happens when you click the IE icon?

Do you have the ability to remove IE? Can you install IE 3.02 on this computer?

You were ok until you tried to use IE, is that correct?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thats ok Mosaic1,
sorry i wasnt here when you looked in, i had to get to bed.
I was thinking of trying to put IE 3.02 onto it, but surely
the one thats there should work? (IE2 or 3 still not sure)
Mskb says its IE3 but im not convinced.

*What exactly happens when you click the IE icon?
There isnt an IE icon on the desktop, since i think thats
only a shortcut to the program, i can tell you what happens
if i double click on the exe.

There are two, ie20 and iexplore both bring up the same box
a question do i want to make Internet Explorer 3 my default
browser? It has no effect whether i choose yes or no, the
box just goes away.

However as i have been adding files of various types to the
folder to try to make it work. but now i dont think its
looking in its own folder, i think its looking somewhere
else cos i put files in there that it asked for, but it
couldn't find them.

As a result i would like to run that in again, cos i cant
remember what should be there and what shouldn't.

If thats ok i'll call it windows this time. Last time i
called it WIN95. I'll do that in a little while unless i
hear different ok.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

*Can i remove IE ?
i take it you mean through the Add/Remove,
there is nothing in the Install/Uninstall
part of Add/Remove


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Excuse me , up a little early , before I go to work .

http://www.98lite.net/ieradicator.html
IEradicator .
Removes all versions of Internet Explorer from all versions of 
Windows 9x in 8 different languages! 
IEradicator is still FREEWARE!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi jmatt,
i think that Q was to see if it was entered
in inst/uninst,
and why are you heading off to work
at ten oclock at night ?


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi John .
I live in Western Australia , 5.25am Friday here .
Signing off now .


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

G'mornin,
have a nice day!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok. ive run it in again from the cabfiles.
Ive called it Windows.
This time i havent interfered with the IE folder at all.
Theres only one application in there that seems to be
the IE and that is iexplore.
When i double click it, i get a message, shdocvw.dll
not found.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I know very little about this. As I said, I had an old win95 and the source of my IE was AOL. I never had to clean install Windows 95. That machine died before I ever had the desire, knowledge or opportunity to try it. 

I was curious and so I found that old Win95 upgrade and I did a search of the cabs for shdocvw.dll

It doesn't exist. I think if you have an Install for IE3.02 or whatever IE, that you should try running that.

EDIT: If you read that internet.txt I attached, it makes sense that you don't have Internet Explorer. Win95 did not come with IE unless you had a Plus! version of 95.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
yes i did read that txt, now i see why you sent it.
for some reason i didnt grasp that IE had to be installed
separately. I shall try to install an Internet Explorer
program for it.
Cheers, John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Since you use Win95b on your other computer, you wouldn't have know that. I went over to the MS dll Library and looked up the information for shdocvw.dll. the earliest entry is win95 OSR2.
You have the original Win95 there. Maybe someone who used Windows95 originally and actually knew something about computers at the time would have been of more help to you. 
This has been like an archeological expedition. Guessing at what to dig up and then asking Google to do it. The method of clicking the MSN on the desktop and Downloading IE as stated in Internet.txt is not feasible. It is not even remotely possible any longer. There is no Download for IE 3 and so it's a good thing you have the hookup setup. You can install IE 3 yourself. 

FILE INFORMATION: 

Name: shdocvw.dll 
Description: Shell Doc Object and Control Library 
Version: 4.70.0.1158 
DLLSelfRegister: Yes 
TypeLib Guid: {EAB22AC0-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B} 
TypeLib Version: 1.0 

PRODUCTS CONTAINING THIS VERSION: 
PRODUCT SIZE MOD DATE CAB/IEXPRESS RELATIVE PATH 
Windows 95 OSR 2 449,296 8/24/1996 win95_20.cab 
Windows 95 OSR 2.5 449,296 8/24/1996 win95_20.cab 

COCLASSES: 

GUID NAME 
{EAB22AC3-30C1-11CF-A7EB-0000C05BAE0B} WebBrowser 
{0002DF01-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} InternetExplorer


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ive been having a look amongst my older stuff,
on an old CD i found a folder called Internet
with a CabinetSelfExtractor called Msie20.exe(1,167KB)

and also a folder called Pluspack with a whole lot of stuff
including 7 Cabfiles which looks like being about 20MB,

and also a folder called Pluspack.upd containing a file
called Plusupd1.exe(138KB)

My guess is that one of these may be what i want,
but i'm a bit wary of messing up here,
so i thought i would wait to see which way you suggest?
if you think any of them suitable?

They date from around 1995 but that might be when
they were copied onto this disk.

Looking over your last post again, using the wire link i
could load a variety of browsers. Maybe i should just
load IE4 and be done with it. I think IE5 (.5) has too
many 'frills' to run at a decent speed on a 75 m/c PC

IE3 (.01 .02 .02a) doesn't display a lot of newer web
pages properly, so maybe i should go for IE 4.

Your opinion would be appreciated. John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

".........with a CabinetSelfExtractor called Msie20.exe(1,167KB) 

I looked it up. That's IE 2.0 I can't imagine trying to use it.


Pluspack? I wouldn't use it. If you don't know what you are installing, it's best to pass.And that computer will not support Plus! So the plus update is out too, in my opinion.

Before you try and install IE4, you need to be sure that computer supports it. If there is a readme.txt, have a look.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok, thats pretty much what i thought too.
Iwill check what i can,
and i'll probably go for the IE4
It will be a while so i'll say
thanks for your help with this and i'll
let you know later if it works out or not.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well its taken a while to find it, but i think this is the one.
its about 17megs of zipped stuff, which will probably open
out to about 30 or so megs. ive put the 'Readme' as an
attachment, could you have a look?
I think i'll be ok with it, if i haven't missed anything.

Thanks, John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

A 486 with a 66 Mhz processor (Pentium processor recommended)
- For Microsoft Windows 95:
12 MB of RAM minimum, 16 MB with Active Desktop

Those are the minimum requirements. Your processor could be a problem. I don't remember what is was offhand or if it was clearly identified. Try it, but setup may fail. If it does, you may have to settle for IE 3.02 if you have that.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers, i'll give it a try.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ive copied that IE4 section of that old CD onto the Compaq,
via a wire link from LPT1(Dell) to LPT1(Compaq), now i
suppose i have to give a double click on the only
application in there, the Ie4setup, do i have to do anything
else first? The 'Readme' is woefully inadequate.

I dont want to mess this up, its taken too long to get here.
Ive put it all into a folder named IE4.

Just kick off the setup? ... yes?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Double click and see what happens.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK, will do.
i may not be on much tonight.
we are having unexpected power cuts.
I'm towards the end of a distribution branch
here, and i know from experience that often
an abrupt cut in electricity is accompanied
by a 'kick', a sort of high voltage jump or
flick when it goes out. Many people round here
have had tellys and other stuff damaged by
that effect. So i will only be on for short
times, cos i worry about my PC and monitor.

I'll try a double click and see what happens.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

No supply probs for a while now.

Yes it installed IE4.01 sp1
(and a load of extras)
like web page view, and enhanced desktop stuff
it included Outlook Express ver 4.72.3110.5
The About of Outlook Express has a list of its files.
It all seems to work ok, but now im having trouble
trying to get the modem to work!
It works ok in my other PC.
The laptop seems to see it, cos it gives out the 'info'
when asked. But refuses to dial with it.

I think i'll try to get it on line with the separate
modem first, then see if i can get it to work the card.

So far, so good.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
That's great. It installed the Active Desktop. I wouldn't use it. It's a resource Hog. But there are some extras there.
IE installed so it must have recognized the CPU. Mine never would. But I had a Clone. 3.02 was the best I could do with that old Machine.
Is DUN installed? I would double check that too.

I bet that Modem is really slow. 14.4 You might not like it. 

Have you already Deleted the original Windows Folder? Just wondering about drivers etc. 

What does Device Manager tell you about the Drivers installed and the Modem Model?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mosaic, yes its pretty good, I'm using it now with
an external modem, Rockwell 56k but its set at 28k
i will have to run in the proper driver. This is
similar to the later browsers, and Outlook Express
is very similar to Outlook 5.5

I had the option to install 'Active desktop' or not
but i didnt know what it was. I know now and yes its
a waste of space. And the desktop themes, im not
interested in that. I dont know how to get rid of it,
its not in add\remove

*Is DUN installed?
Dial-Up Networking, yes that was there anyway.
if i cant see how to get rid of all the unwanted
baggage i may remove IE and re-install leaving out
the themes and the active desktop and the web page
options that should get the size down a bit,
ive only got 63megs left.

i havent noticed any speed loss, but it must be there.

No i havent deleted anything, too scared!

Device Man tells me i have a Psion Gold Card installed
on COM1 and i dont know if the card slots are coms or
not. I would have thought they were PCMCIA slots 
but i dont have a choice of that.

Yet in the diagnostics the 'more info' brings up the
details on the gold card. so i just dont know!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

There was one very disconcerting thing with that Outlook,
i was looking at an envelope in inbox,
and it opened right in front of me.

I found a tickbox called 'open after preview' seconds
or similar.
So i stopped that.
Im a bit funny about opening mail.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am looking for information but having no luck. Without more Details on the Modem it is tough. I think you probably know more about this end than I do. 

Does IE4 have an uninstall in the IE Folder? 

4.01 (with the Active Desktop )is what the original Windows98 First edition had as a part of the Operating System.


I would say that once you get everything set you may as well delete the original Windows Folder which has been renamed.

The Video and sound are OK?

What else is there? Did you check to be sure there are no splats in Device Manager? Is the Computer in Compatiblilty mode?

Right Click on My conputer and click Properties to check that. Click the Performance Tab. This will bring up a page which will either say "your System is configured for optimal performance"

Or it will tell you that some Drives are in Compatibility mode.

Just doing all the checks to be sure everything is installed. Nothing from that old Copy of Windows would have been used in this install. So if all is OK, that other Folder is just taking up space.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I checked. You do have a 486. Good.

I had previously posted this link to Compaq.

http://www.compaq.com/productinfo/notebooks/prodbull/elite.fc.html

Have a look to see if it's of any help.

EDIT: This only came with 8 Mg's RAM. Unless it was upgraded, you are pushing it. I can't find any mention of a Modem.

Remember these minimum Requirements for IE4.
486 with a 66 Mhz processor (Pentium processor recommended) 
- For Microsoft Windows 95: 
12 MB of RAM minimum, 16 MB with Active Desktop


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes, thats right, i should have said, you're right it has had
extra memory installed. Its got 16 megabytes of Ram on it.
My last post was using it with an external modem, im trying to
get the card modem to work on it. Which is a Gold Card Global
56k+Fax made by Psion Dacom plc. A number on it which might be
a model number is S99-2318-2 another number on it in stylised
writing is N553 CE168X i dont know if they mean anything or not.

I had a similar problem with a card modem on a laptop some 
months ago, and it was AcaCandy who directed me on that one.
It was a similar problem, the modem is ok, and the laptop is
ok, somewhere they arent meeting up. i cant recall what sorted
it now, i may have a look for that thread, in case its the
same or close.

I had a look at that link you posted, this is the 4/75CX, the
only difference i can see to the 4/75CXL is the display is 0.9
of an inch bigger on the CXL.

Ive put an pic of the modem so you can see exactly what it is.
im still not very good with this camera, hope it comes out ok.
and with this 3.02 you have to enter the address of your pic,
theres no "browse" so i hope ive entered it correctly.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

That 3.02 didnt work.
i had to get up and cross the room
and put my 98 on.
hope this goes in ok.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

pic posted










i think thats right


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

another attempt:


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i wanted rid of the IE4 themes and fancy desktop,
so i went to remove IE4 through add\remove,
there's an option there to
'Remove the Windows Desktop Update component,
but keep the Internet Explorer 4.0 Web browser.'
I didnt know about that option, i was going to
take it all out, then reinstall without the extras,
but i assume that is probably what this option does.
So i'll give it a go.

Well it didnt make as much difference as i thought
it would. I now have 72megs of free space.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
I looked for that old Thread. I seem to vaguely remember it too. I had no luck. Maybe you'll find it. I did find this post regarding the same Modem and Laptop by you a while back. This was about an adapter, I think.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=63010&highlight=Laptop+Modem+not+recognized

Those numbers you posted are country ID's one is for Japan, the other for the UK and the third, I think is for Australia. Not much if any help.

Remind me please. What is the problem with the Modem? exactly what happens when you try to use it.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This is the message i get:

The computer is not receiving a response from the modem.
Check that the modem is plugged in, and if necessary, turn the
modem of, and then turn it back on.

I couldnt find that thread either,
im still looking.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Try this MS Article concerning the exact error message.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q151165


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi guys , just to save you some work , it's a new link .

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q151165


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Op's , sorry it's not .
When I 1st clicked on your link Mo , it did'nt work .


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

jmatt,
The link works for me. I double checked before I posted. It's a very simple fix 
Here's the gist in the event it stops working :

SYMPTOMS
When you run Dial-Up Networking, you may receive the following error message:

*The computer is not receiving a response from the modem. Check that the modem is plugged in, and if necessary, turn the modem off, and then turn it back on. *

When you run HyperTerminal or MSN, The Microsoft Network, you may be disconnected immediately after you click Connect.

CAUSE
This behavior can occur if you have an invalid command in the Extra Settings box in the Advanced Connection Settings dialog box, or if your modem is trying to connect too quickly.

RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue, use the following steps:

In Control Panel, double-click Modems.

On the General tab, click your modem, and then click Properties.

On the Connection tab, click Advanced

Verify or remove the setting in the Extra Settings box.

Click OK or Close until you return to Control Panel.

Test to determine if the issue is resolved. If the issue is not resolved, in Control Panel, double-click Modems.

On the General tab, click your modem, and then click Properties.

On the Connection tab, click Advanced.

Add a "&F" setting to the Extra Settings box, and then Click OK or Close until you return to the desktop.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks, i have tried turning it off, through the pcmcia properties,
and to turn it back on the only way i found is to remove it from
the slot then put it back in. Yes it makes the two-tone alert to
indicate that the slot is in use. And in properties, more info, it
will access the modem card and give me some info. Its on IRQ 3
which is ok. but the laptop still says "No Response ... etc"
And i tried putting '&F' into the extra settings, it made no
difference so i took it out again cos i dont know what its for.
It looks like an instruction in assembler.

Maybe i should start another thread, as this is now a modem
problem. What do you think? its getting a bit long now anyway.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John,
I agree. Maybe you should ask one of the Moderators to lock this one. 

Mo


----------

